# My 721 is DOA. Have a question.



## boomerang (Aug 10, 2002)

After several hours with advanced dish support, it has been officially declared DOA. The receiver will just not download the software upgrade. I even tried the NVM deal as described here.

Dish has a replacement on the way and it will probably arrive middle to late next week. I'm trying to be patient.

Paragraph 2 of the Read Me First has me somewhat confused. I will quote it here.

"On the back of the receiver are two ports marked Satellite In 1 and Satellite In 2. For the receiver to work properly, you _must_ connect these two ports to the same device - either to the same LNBF on your satellite dish or to the same multi-dish switch."

I have a Quad LNB (not DishPro) and was under the assumption that I could connect any two of the four leads coming from it to the back of the 721. Is this correct?

I neglected to ask this question to the advanced support people. The first tier support felt that this was correct and I am uncertain now.


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Did ya try this? http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7061


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Im using a Quad LNB also and I dont think it matters what leads you hook up to. If you have another receiver unhook the sattelite in cable from it and then try the NVM reset. It worked for me.....


----------



## boomerang (Aug 10, 2002)

You know I had read that thread, but not the last post. I'll have to try that this afternoon. Thanks. Hope it works!


----------



## boomerang (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey I can't thank you enough. Came home, disconnected the receiver in the bedroom and hooked up the 721. The download started immediately!

It's up and running and I'm recording two shows right now just to try it out.

Called Dish to let them know how I got it working and they seemed confused.

Thanks again a ton!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Excellent information guys. I am e-mailing this thread to the head office at Dish. Might save everyone a few bucks.


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Im excited for ya boomerang, I felt the same way. One thing Im wondering, are we going to have to undo the connection on the other receiver every time there is a software update?


----------



## boomerang (Aug 10, 2002)

One of the possible solutions Dish proposed to me was to find a local dealer using a DishPro LNB. They felt that it would allow my 721 to download the initial software update.

I said well fine, and posed nearly the same question to them you asked. They seemed very certain that any additional software updates would download with no problems. They made it seem as though there was something quite unique about the initial download.

So, I think we will most likely be OK. Only time will tell, and by hanging around here, we will surely know when a new one is available. If we ain't gettin' it, we'll know the first thing to do.

I wish us both luck!


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

True enough........


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

A forum with just troubleshooting fixes would be a nice addition to this site.


----------

